# Somewhere to talk diabetes



## Oishii (Jul 25, 2013)

I have Gestational Diabetes and don't feel able to discuss it much on the forums I usually use for other kinds of support.

I'm lucky that I'm managing to control my blood sugars through diet quite well most of the time. Baby had gone off the charts for belly size, but is back on again, which is better than the obstetrician was expecting.

I'm due 8th September, so a while to go yet. I have lots of questions but I thought I'd introduce myself first.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Oishii, welcome to the forum  I hope that you find the forum useful, everyone is very friendly


----------



## samroboli (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Oishii

I am Type 1 and was pregnant, my little girl is 5 months, I always said I really sympathise with people who had GD, what a shock to the system. I struggled lots with what I ate as I was so hungry all the time (thankfully no cravings), but at least I had my insulin to bring it down, but it sounds like you are managing well.

How are you feeling otherwise, just over a month to go for you? I remember it well x


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2013)

Hiya!

Congratulations!  Do you know if you're having a George Alexander Louis or a Georgina Alexandra Louisa ?  Or have you, like Herself, decided to wait and see ?  LOL

I do believe the third trimester is when the insulin resistance usually kicks in with a vengeance but the really good thing is, you'll be seen very regularly and if your BG starts to get out of hand,  they'll have you on insulin before you can say Jack Robinson.

If it does get to that stage - you'll be pleased about the insulin cos believe you me - suddenly having very high BGs is NO Fun whatsoever and injecting it is trifling in comparison.

In preg, they haven't got time by this stage to mess around seeing if Metformin will help.  You'll be urgent and insulin is the most expedient way of dealing with it.

With a bit of luck and a fair wind - you won't keep the diabetes after you've given birth - but you will have a pre-disposition for developing T2 later unfortunately.  However - they will check up on you every 12 months for the rest of your life - so that's another positive!  cos if you do get it, they'll spot it quickly.


----------



## Oishii (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone

I'm feeling really well with this pregnancy. Bizarrely, having gained weight rapidly from the start, a week before my GD diagnosis, and therefore two weeks before being made to control carbs, my weight gain plateaued. My cousin, who was obese and had GD lost a lot of weight on the reduced carbs, but as my BMI was only 21 when I got pregnant I'm trying hard to keep my calories up with the help of large quantities of walnuts and babybel  My weight has plateaued for nearly two months now.

Evenings seem to be when my body can't cope with carbs, so I need to cut to 30-40 rather than the 40-50 recommended. Breakfast is the opposite, so I can go over the recommended 30g without repercussions then.

Pre-diagnosis my hand was scaly with dry skin, which I normally only get in winter, but getting the GD under control has returned it to normal. I had asked to be tested for diabetes a few years ago because I was getting massive hot flushes after high carb meals, but normal blood tests were fine and the Dr basically told me I was too thin to be diabetic!

We're expecting a boy. My first was nearly a George, as it's a family name for us too. My husband is Japanese so we have two languages worth of names to choose from 

Thanks again for the welcome.

Xxx


----------



## Mark T (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Oishii


----------

